# Evening falls hard



## Verse

L'incipit di un capitolo tratto da un romanzo statunitense:

"Evening falls hard while we wait for the moon.The sky turns blue and pink and blue again. A darker, deeper blue, the next thing to black."

Non mi è del tutto chiaro a cosa si riferisca l'aggettivo "hard". All'oscurità? Alla rapidità con cui è calata la sera? O ha una sfumatura più sentimentale, poetica?

Contesto: il narratore sta per scappare da un campo di lavoro assieme a dei compagni. Aspettano la luna che dovrà illuminare il loro cammino.

Grazie!


----------



## gandolfo

> Alla rapidità con cui è calata la sera?


Ciao
That's how I see it verse....The speed towards darkness.....But I'd wait for others opinions as well


----------



## Verse

Ciao e grazie!
Nell'attesa, prendo per buona la tua interpretazione


----------



## Matrap

"Non fa mai buio quando si è in attesa della luna".


----------



## Verse

Eh, Matrap, in questo caso parrebbe il contrario


----------



## Blackman

Mi piace tanto, ha senso nel contesto. Strano però che Gandolfo non la veda così...



Matrap said:


> "Non fa mai buio quando si è in attesa della luna".


----------



## Matrap

Eppure immagino che chi aspetta la luna per poter scappare non veda l'ora che spunti e quindi il tempo sembra non trascorrere mai.
Io la vedo così.


----------



## gandolfo

Blackman said:


> Mi piace tanto, ha senso nel contesto. Strano però che Gandolfo non la veda così...??



How I see it: they are waiting it's the evening,they describe the changing sky as the sun disappears and then the darkness arrives. Then they are waiting until the moon appears. The moon doesn't always appear immediately in the night sky....sometimes you have to wait in the dark....

Anyway I see "evening falls hard" as the rapid progression from dusk to darkness and then their wait for the moon


----------



## luway

Matrap said:


> "Non fa mai buio quando si è in attesa della luna".



Ce la vedrei, come possibilità, se però vi fosse un 'hardly'. Invece così com'è scritta, soprattutto per il fatto che poi segue la descrizione dei colori che mutano in successione, che appare rapida, propendo anch'io per l'interpretazione di Gandolfo.

Una domanda per i madrelingua: se leggeste "falls hard" in un contesto diverso, ad esempio in modo molto letterale a proposito di qualcuno o qualcosa che è caduto, cosa vi direbbe quell'"hard", cosa aggiungerebbe alla descrizione di una tale scena?


----------



## Blackman

Se la metti così...all'improvviso non vedo più la correlazione _sera/luna_. _Rapida scende la notte mentre aspettiamo la luna. _As simple as that?



gandolfo said:


> How I see it: they are waiting it's the evening,they describe the changing sky as the sun disappears and then the darkness arrives. Then they are waiting until the moon appears. The moon doesn't always appear immediately in the night sky....sometimes you have to wait in the dark....
> 
> Anyway I see "evening falls hard" as the rapid progression from dusk to darkness and then their wait for the moon


----------



## Verse

Mah, tendo a concordare con Gandolfo. Soprattutto per la frase successiva, quella sui colori, in cui l'autore sembra voler comunicare una rapida successione di cambiamenti. Però, non escludo che abbiate ragione voi (Matrap e Blackman). Ma siete sicuri che "falls hard" possa significare "falls slowly"?

Luway, mi hai tolto le parole di bocca


----------



## Matrap

Sinceramente avevo inteso "hard" come "hardly"=a malapena, a stento, appena ecc... infatti poi la descrizione dei colori che si succedono non è progressiva e rapida verso l'oscurità ma dice: "il cielo diventa/ si fa blu, poi rosa e poi di nuovo blu..." un pò come come se il buoi non arrivasse mai...boh


----------



## gandolfo

"Hard" could be interpreted here as :heavily, intensely, severely, harshly, powerfully 

pesantemente, prepotentamente, intensamente, fortemente.......?


----------



## rrose17

> Sinceramente avevo inteso "hard" come "hardly"


 Hard and hardly despite their similar spellings are not related in meaning (perhaps in a very old archaic English). It's an odd way to put it but I agree with gandolfo that it means suddenly. I don't know what Italian word would give the same feeling.
@ luway I think you'd have to say something like "He fell hard on his knees" to mean he fell in a strong way on his knees. The expression is also used in an romantic way "He met her last year and he fell hard (for her)" means he fell in love very strongly, very fast, very deep. Also the stock market fell hard on the news of the continuing Euro crisis, it fell quickly and a lot.


----------



## Verse

Secondo me, in questo caso, la traduzione più fedele per "to fall hard" sarebbe "piombare". Purtroppo non mi piace stilisticamente. Al momento opto per un semplice "La sera scende[/ cala] in fretta, mentre aspettiamo che sorga la luna".


----------



## gandolfo

Matrap

hard=adjective I work hard= lavoro sodo

hardly=adverb I hardly work=quasi non lavoro


----------



## luway

Grazie Gandolfo e rrose, molto più chiaro ora 

Verve, ora non c'è proprio che da trovare il modo per dirlo al meglio, se possibile passando sia il senso di rapidità che di intensità... (eh, ho detto niente, lo so! )


----------



## Verse

Eh, come dicevo la traduzione più esatta sarebbe "Piomba la sera mentre aspettiamo che sorga la luna". Ma non so, mi pare il verso di una brutta poesia...


----------



## rrose17

There's another meaning to "hard" that might apply, but it would depend on what else is happening at that time. For example
_How did he take the news that she's not coming tonight? 
He took it hard.
_He received the news and it hurt him deeply.


----------



## Matrap

gandolfo said:


> Matrap
> 
> hard=adjective I work hard= lavoro sodo
> 
> hardly=adverb I hardly work=quasi non lavoro




Hi gandolfo

I know that.  But I also know that in AE the adjective is often used in place of the adverb. But I won't set myself against two natives.


----------



## gandolfo

Matrap said:


> Hi gandolfo
> 
> I know that. I thought you would but just put it there for future reference, hope you don't mind  But I also know that in AE the adjective is often used in place of the adverb. But I won't set myself against two natives. I'll have to ask my AE cugini about that one Matrap....*Rrose* where are you? I want a word


----------



## rrose17

Calm down! It's not my fault.  Yes over here people often use adjectives as adverbs _He talked smart, like. He did good, you know? He walked quick to the store and then came back_. But hard, like short and maybe others, is one of those that work both as adjective and adverb. Hardly and shortly mean something else.


----------



## luway

Verse said:


> Eh, come dicevo la traduzione più esatta sarebbe "Piomba la sera mentre aspettiamo che sorga la luna". Ma non so, mi pare il verso di una brutta poesia...



Verse, in effetti anch'io eviterei "piomba", preferisco "cala" (scende è più 'dolce')... Se poi non sei in qualche modo tenuto/a a rispettare la costruzione, io propenderei per invertire le proposizioni: "Mentre aspettiamo/attendiamo che la luna sorga, la sera cala in fretta. Il cielo diventa/si fa blu, poi rosa e poi di nuovo blu. Un blu più scuro, ..."
(Solo un'idea riguardo a una possibile alternativa che mi parrebbe portare meglio l'attenzione più che all'attesa al cambiamento veloce nell'ambiente, ma vedrai certo tu )


----------



## Verse

luway said:


> io propenderei per invertire le proposizioni



Sì, sono perfettamente d'accordo.



rrose17 said:


> There's another meaning to "hard" that might apply, but it would depend on what else is happening at that time. For example
> _How did he take the news that she's not coming tonight?
> He took it hard.
> _He received the news and it hurt him deeply.



Yes, that's what I had in mind when I asked if the meaning was a "sentimental" one. 
In effetti, il protagonista è piuttosto infelice, perché sta per scappare lasciando indietro molti altri compagni, che probabilmente faranno una brutta fine. 

In questo caso, potrebbe tradursi con una frase del genere: "È una sera amara quella che cala mentre aspettiamo che sorga la luna". 
Ma (a parte il fatto che suona malissimo), la frase seguente mi fa pensare che "hard" si riferisca alla rapidità. Ma non ne sono convinta, anzi: era proprio il dubbio iniziale... che dite natives?


----------



## ray.

Verse said:


> "_Evening falls hard while we wait for the moon.The sky __turns blue and pink and blue again. A darker, deeper blue, the __next thing to black._"


_'La sera cala pesante mentre aspettiamo la luna, il cielo diventa blu, rosa, e di nuovo blu: un blu più scuro, profondo molto vicino al nero'
_Ciao Verse, che ne dici, una traduzione strettamente letterale può dare il senso originale? 'sera..._pesante_' è poetico anche in italiano.
'hard' come avverbio significa 'heavily'(_'it rains hard'_). Credo qui indica il contrasto che, mentre si aspetta il chiaro di luna, la sera è particolarmente buia: la descrizione del tramonto indica un orizzonte nuvoloso, altrimenti la sera cala più o meno 'porpora'


----------



## luway

ray, seguendo il tuo ragionamento, se il cielo fosse 'pesante' (di nubi, nuvoloso) ci vedrei allora dei grigi tra i colori da menzionare, non solo del blu e del rosa; e in ogni caso il colore mi pare dipenda molto dal periodo dell'anno, i tramonti perfino a cielo sereno non sono tutti uguali, a volte sono molto aranciati, altri più sul porpora come dici tu, altre volte più rosati...

Comunque, è vero che 'cala pesante' suona. E se qualcosa 'vien giù' in quel modo è facile immaginare che avvenga anche in modo veloce, per cui non si perderebbe l'altra impressione che più di qualcuno ha avuto leggendo l'originale. Sostengo la tua proposta


----------



## ray.

luway said:


> , se il cielo fosse 'pesante' (di nubi, nuvoloso) ...
> E se qualcosa 'vien giù' in quel modo è facile immaginare che avvenga anche in modo veloce,
> Sostengo la tua proposta


Grazie del sostegno, lu, giusto due precisazioni sul mio pensiero originale:

non è il cielo 'pesante' , ma è la sera che* cala 'pesante', *cioè molto scura, le nubi possono anche non esserci;
la sera non 'viene giù' come il sole, 'calare' è un verbo idiomatico per le tenebre, (volendo le tenebre potrebbero 'montare');
un 'darker blue next thing to black' è un grigio antracite;

(le nubi assorbono la luce diffratta e anche oscurano le stelle). Questo è secondario, però. Ciao


----------



## giginho

gandolfo said:


> Matrap
> 
> hard=adjective I work hard= lavoro sodo
> 
> hardly=adverb I hardly work=quasi non lavoro



just to show my appreciation for any of these teaching.

Thank you!


----------



## ray.

gandolfo said:


> hard=adjective I work hard= lavoro sodo


Hi gandolfo, permettimi una precisazione:
'hard' = adj. => it's hard work
'hard' = adv. => I work hard


----------



## gandolfo

> Hi gandolfo, permettimi una precisazione:
> 'hard' = adj. => it's hard work
> 'hard' = adv. => I work hard


Yes ray,thanks....

My point is that often "hardly" is thought to be an adjective (the "-ly")when it's actually an adverb. 

If I got €1.00 for the times I've heard "He hardly works" instead of "He works hard" I would be on an Atoll in the Pacific Ocean enjoying life


----------



## ray.

gandolfo said:


> My point is that often "hardly" is thought to be an adjective
> "He hardly works" instead of "He works hard"


...che poi ha un risultato opposto: 'lavora molto poco/di rado'


----------



## a malta

Buon giorno a tutti!
"La sera scende di peso mentra aspettiamo la luna"...peccato che non sia "hardly", era bella la versione di Matrap
a m


----------



## Matrap

Grazie della stima a malta ma purtroppo ho mal interpretato quell'"hard".


----------



## Verse

ray. said:


> _'La sera cala pesante mentre aspettiamo la luna,_'



Mi piace! Grazie, lo terrò certamente presente!


----------



## Verse

Small update: alla fine ho tradotto "the evening falls hard" con "la notte cala inesorabile". Grazie di nuovo a tutti!


----------

